# Hi guys



## Kwes1020

Just wanna say hi. I have been themeing vibrant for a while now and I will be joining the g2x community next week when mine comes in. My first thing will be bringing my Precision theme hopefully followed by my other works in progress. If you dont know my work check it out in the vibrant theme section. So glad to get rid of samsung, hope my experience here will benefit us all.


----------



## mr mystery

Welcome, looking forward to seeing some new themes


----------



## cervantesjc

Welcome, looking forward to some amazing themes.


----------

